# Samsung Galaxy Note 2



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thinking about getting this bad boy after our contract expires on December.

We'll be switching from T Mobile to Verizon. Who has this phablet already? What do you like about it?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am Iphone guy,but I would suggest to wait for Galaxy4 they say it will be the beast.



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thinking about getting this bad boy after our contract expires on December.
> 
> We'll be switching from T Mobile to Verizon. Who has this phablet already? What do you like about it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I am Iphone guy,but I would suggest to wait for Galaxy3 they say it will be the beast.


Thanks. But I think all the waiting is for apple customers since they never get all what they are expecting for.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I never wait for the phone unless its one or two months away,no reason to pay top dollar for the phone that its going to be half price and outdated in a month :no:



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks. But I think all the waiting is for apple customers since they never get all what they are expecting for.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I never wait for the phone unless its one or two months away,no reason to pay top dollar for the phone that its going to be half price and outdated in a month :no:


The Galaxy Note 2 is already available on T Mobile and we qualify for full discount, I think it will be available on Verizon on November 27 but my contract doesn't end until mid December.

BTW is cheaper with Verizon than with T Mobile.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

This is Galaxy Note 2 v.s I Phone 5


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh. The infamous PZ at CT. My eyes at burning. Make it go away!

Just kidding, I am actually more jealous of the hard hat business zone that I still do not qualify for over there. And I checked out the PZ today, pretty much same as always.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The Galaxy Note 2 is already available on T Mobile and we qualify for full discount, I think it will be available on Verizon on November 27 but my contract doesn't end until mid December.
> 
> BTW is cheaper with Verizon than with T Mobile.


I meant even if you are eligible for a full discount lets say the phone is 199 then a month later when the 4 comes out,this older one will be 99 and older version.I don't know if it makes sense foryou?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lol. I wanted to check out the PZ here. I PM'd Bill like 5 months ago but I haven't heard back from him. I hope I'm on the waiting list or something.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. I wanted to check out the PZ here. I PM'd Bill like 5 months ago but I haven't heard back from him. I hope I'm on the waiting list or something.


He probably just missed the PM. Try again. I do not know of any reason you would not be allowed in that I ca pm recall.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. I wanted to check out the PZ here. I PM'd Bill like 5 months ago but I haven't heard back from him. I hope I'm on the waiting list or something.


Check out my new sig line...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lol. I wanted to check out the PZ here. I PM'd Bill like 5 months ago but I haven't heard back from him. I hope I'm on the waiting list or something.


You did ????

Admittedly I am TERRIBLE with PM's, but I thought I had answered all requests to join the PZ. 

My apologies, I musta f-ed up

I'll enable you when I get to the upstairs computer in a couple of minutes (it has my passwords saved)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK Edgar, you're enabled.

again, I'm sorry. No excuses or reasons except my ineptitude.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

My contract renews on December 1st. The galaxy 3 is what's next for me. After researching the potential galaxy 4, it looks like it will not debut until June or July, with the rationale it will hit the public about 3 months before apple unveils their next generation. Historically, apple will not release less than a year between generations. My phone, an HTC evo, has been limping along with a shattered but workable screen for months now. I'll be getting the flip over phone case on that one. Otter boxes on large display screens are pointless. I should know, this is my 3rd destroyed screen in 2 years. Thank goodness for the 100 dollar replacement fee on the warranty we have...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> OK Edgar, you're enabled.
> 
> again, I'm sorry. No excuses or reasons except my ineptitude.


_Just _in time for all the election discussions. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _Just _in time for all the election discussions. :whistling2::jester:


It's been a long wait. This is the way I imagine Bill, Ewing and Dave


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> My contract renews on December 1st. The galaxy 3 is what's next for me. After researching the potential galaxy 4, it looks like it will not debut until June or July, with the rationale it will hit the public about 3 months before apple unveils their next generation. Historically, apple will not release less than a year between generations. My phone, an HTC evo, has been limping along with a shattered but workable screen for months now. I'll be getting the flip over phone case on that one. Otter boxes on large display screens are pointless. I should know, this is my 3rd destroyed screen in 2 years. Thank goodness for the 100 dollar replacement fee on the warranty we have...


What makes you go with the Galaxy 3 instead of the Galaxy Note 2?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What makes you go with the Galaxy 3 instead of the Galaxy Note 2?


I kill screens. I did a comparison and the note 2 looks B.A. Honestly, the screen is to big to keep shoved in my pocket as a daily driver. If I had a desk job, I'd be all over it. If I was anyone other than me, I'd be all over it.


----------

